# Meteor, Sternschnuppe oder doch Raketenteile? - Helles Leuchten am Nacht-Himmel



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Meteor, Sternschnuppe oder doch Raketenteile? - Helles Leuchten am Nacht-Himmel gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Meteor, Sternschnuppe oder doch Raketenteile? - Helles Leuchten am Nacht-Himmel


----------



## mumble_GLL (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, das es ein Meteor war. Vielleicht war es ja ein Vorbote auf das, was Ende 2012 passiert (Leute, die den Film "2012" gesehen haben, wissen wovon ich rede) LOL
Es könnte natürlich auch der Weihnachtsmann mit seinem Rentiergespann gewesen sein (war wohl ein wenig spät dran der gute) XD
Oder aber es waren "nur" Raketenteile die verglüht sind als sie in die Erdatmospäre eingetreten sind.
Ihr seht also, man kann sehr viel Spekulieren.


----------



## poiu (25. Dezember 2011)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Es könnte natürlich auch der Weihnachtsmann mit seinem Rentiergespann gewesen sein




du meist er ist abgestürzt


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich konnte mir das Schauspiel auch anschauen und war doch sehr beeindruckt! Gerade von der langen Zeit, in der ich das Phänomen beobachten konnte (etwa eine Minute). Meteoriten sind eigentlich nicht so lange zu beobachten, zumindest habe ich es noch nie so gesehen. Daher gehe ich von Weltraumschrott aus, da der Eintrittswinkel ja auch sehr flach sein musste!
Oder es war Jopie Heesters auf dem Weg nach oben!

EDIT: Hier kann man es ganz gut erkennen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRY8hW2ya7E


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti8owLNCBxc


----------



## Pagz (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann von meinem Bett in den Himmel sehen und wenn ich genau aufpasse sehe ich fast jeden Abend irgenteinen Kometen etc..
Warum wird jetzt bei dem so eine Story daraus gemacht

Edit: Ah ok DaxTrose hats mir beantwortet


----------



## Eroghor (25. Dezember 2011)

"Natürlich" war es ein UFO, was denn sonst? 

Wenn es in mehrere sichtbare Teile zerbrochen ist, muss es ja schon ein bisschen größer gewesen sein. Ein Stück einer Raketenstufe hätte wohl nicht genug Masse (ist ja nur ein Hohlkörper), man schaue sich zum Vergleich mal die Columbia an.


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Dezember 2011)

Ach Leutz , das war der Vorbote für den 21.12.2012


----------



## Dimiter (25. Dezember 2011)

Eroghor schrieb:


> "Natürlich" war es ein UFO, was denn sonst?


 
Dies. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ab_amrMMGEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2011)

Gesehen hatte ich so etwas auch schon öfters, ohne das irgendwo eine Meldung erschien. Bei dem ganzen Müll der um die Erde schwirrt wäre ich auch eher geneigt zu sagen das es sich um irgendwelche Trümmerteile handelt.
Der Heesters ist es eher nicht, wenn dann eher der entgegengesetzte Weg. Alf scheidet aus da er ja da er ja schon da ist. Vielleicht war es wirklich nur der überladene Schlitten  von Santa mit einem unbemerktem Reifenschaden?


----------



## mumble_GLL (25. Dezember 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> du meist er ist abgestürzt




Wenn man zu sehr in eile ist kann das schonmal passieren XD


----------



## Ueshiba (25. Dezember 2011)

Naja, bei der stets ansteigenden Weltpopulation muss wohl der Weinachstmann seinem Schlitten eine Lachgasanlage verpasst haben um alle Geschenke rechtzeitig liefern zu können


----------



## PixelSign (25. Dezember 2011)

also für mich ist die sache klar, ein erster vorbote für den weltuntergang 2012


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2011)

Das liegt doch auf der Hand was das war. Der Weihnachtsmann!!! XD


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Dezember 2011)

Das war irgendsoein ein durchgedrehter, alter Penner mit Bart, der den Luftraum über unserem Grundstück verletzt hat, wir haben ihn hiermit runtergeholt (Weihnachtsgeschenk <3), der Feuerschweif war wohl eine pyrotechnische Begleiterscheinung als er abgeschmiert ist. 

Ich hoffe, den vermisst keiner, bei der Geschwindigkeit mit der er runterging .... war aber Notwehr, wir sahen uns bedroht, denn der hatte ein paar noch gestörtere Kampfhunde (oder was auch immer das war, konnte man aus der Entfernung schlecht erkennen) dabei, die scheinbar vor sein Vehikel gespannt waren dabei, und die sahen irgendwie furchteinflössent aus, mit Klingen auf dem Kopf montiert oder so (konnte man wie gesagt nicht genau erkennen, war zu weit weg).


----------



## XmuhX (25. Dezember 2011)

Aliens...ALIENS!!! Jetzt sind sie gelandet, um die Hintern der Menschen zu sondieren! 

PCGH verliert irgendwie langsam an Wind durch solche News!...Da kann ich gleich n Schundblatt zur Hand nehmen, denn qualitativ gibt es zu diesem Thema bessere News auf entsprechenden Seiten!


----------



## Own3r (25. Dezember 2011)

PCGH wird ja immer mehr zur wissenschaftlichen Seite. 

Was dieses Objekt nun wirklich war ist schwer zu sagen. Aber ein Meteor würde am besten passen, denn Weltraumschrott wäre wahrscheinlich nicht so groß.


----------



## Dimkkka (25. Dezember 2011)

War doch nur eine Rakete.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem man die Videos gesehen hat scheint es für einen Meteoriten zu lahm zu sein, ich glaub nicht das es dort oben eine Tempo 30 Zone gibt


----------



## L.B. (25. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, ich hätte meine neue Overkill-Taschenlampe gestern nicht testen dürfen.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2011)

Das Ende der Welt ist gekommen!


----------



## VNSR (25. Dezember 2011)

Das war Chuck Norris sein Baseball!


----------



## loop (25. Dezember 2011)

Was ihr immer mit UFOs habt. Es ist doch auch ein UFO, nähmlich ein undefiniertes Flugobjekt. Aliens und UFOs sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe


----------



## der_knoben (25. Dezember 2011)

*Rätselhaftes Himmelsleuchten über Deutschland: Youtubevideos zeigen Spektakel*

Ich habs nur zufällig gesehen. Sah wirklich genial aus. Sowas sieht man leider sehr selten.
Es ist ja eigentlich auch egal, was es war, ob nun ein Meteor oder Weltraumschrott. Wobei ein Meteor für mich die logischere Erscheinung ist. Vllt wars auch der Weihnachstmann, der zu schnell unterwegs war. 
Als Hobby-Astronom mal wieder ein schönes Ereignis. Komm leider zu selten zu diesem Hobby.


----------



## guna7 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Himmelsleuchten über Deutschland: Youtubevideos zeigen Spektakel*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Komm leider zu selten zu diesem Hobby.


 Ein schönes Hobby hast du da.  Interessiert mich auch sehr, bin aber nur Laie.


----------



## Own3r (25. Dezember 2011)

War wohl doch ein Teil der Sojus Rakete. 

Himmlische Erscheinung - "Weihnachtsstern" entpuppt sich als Sojus-Rakete - Wissen - Ratgeber - Hamburger Abendblatt


----------

